# Montana to Tucson



## stove (Apr 7, 2009)

So I'm headed SoBo and I was just wondering if anyone had any beta on the route...I'm looking at taking I-15 from Idaho falls all the way through SLC to Vegas, and then RT 93 down to Phoenix...It's def. not the greatest plan, but I've got a few days to make the trip. Anyone familiar with any of the areas (SLC, Vegas, Phoenix, Tucson) and feel like giving some info? Anyone interested in joining in on a lil random journey? I've got a place to crash in Tucson at my buddy's place for a few days, before heading over to San Diego/LA area...:goat:


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 7, 2009)

All I can say is be careful in vegas and phoenix. Vegas is real non-traveler friendly and they'll arrest you for not having at least $5 on you if your on the strip (might be $10 now). Last time I was in phoenix (about a month ago) we were told that flying a sign was an arrestable offense regardless if you're asking for money or a ride, which makes it real hard if you need to take one route to another. Check out the big mormon chapel in SLC if you need to make some $. A friend of mine made about $150 in an hour there just offering to take people's pictures for them. Tuscon is the same deal as phoenix with the signs, although the cops in general care less about hitching.


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 7, 2009)

if you are stuck in slc grab some public trainsit S to get out, mormons are big into giving you money too.
public transit out of vegas? no real idea


----------



## stove (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, I actually ran into a hitcher today down at Wal-Mart, he gave me some good info about the route:

@2 bus from Ogden to SLC, $2 SLC to Provo, might be able to snag a free transfer.

Bus # 402 picks up DTC and drops off along US93/US95 all the way down to Boulder City (US95...would get off at 93 personally).

I'll post any other info I grab till I leave.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Apr 13, 2009)

Phoenix info !

Hi I'm living in Tempe which is outside downtown Phx.

It's not easy here AT ALL to be homeless, travelling or alternative in anyway.
It is very conservative here with a a giant capital C and an extremely racist sheriiff
who is being investigated by the federal government for human rights abuses.

I would suggest heading straight for the top of Mill Avenue in Tempe,
which is near the university (ASU).
It's where most road dawgs end up, NOT DOWNTOWN, downtown is dead.
Also the park off 6th Ave & Mill Ave is where alot of people hang
and some of the churches & teen outreach peeps hand out sack meals.

FNB serve downtown on Sundays - that's it for FNB here,
They are sporadic and don't always serve. so check their myspace page.

If you need shelter, hot food ,
go downtown to the Loadstar day center, it's where all the homeless
services are, soup kitchen, day labour center, etc. 
It's a big fenced in enclosure,and looks like a
surreal prison.

If you need medical care..............
You have to have some thing called AHCESS , it not you can't
get help with alot of stuff...it seriously sucks.

My main things I would say are..
*Head for Mill Avenue in Tempe.
*Carry LOTS Of water so you don't die. 15 street people died last summer-dehydration.
*Stay as far away from any Sherriffs dept officers as you possibly can,
even more so if you are not white skinned- I'm serious it's very bad here if your brown.

I don't know about the flying a sign stuff,
I've seen a few people hassled and alot of people NOT hassled.

If you need to know any more about Phoenix, get in touch.


Linda/Ziggy
[email protected]


----------

